# Planetwin Anruf



## regina1963 (15 Februar 2009)

Wer kennt die Firma Planetwin!!!!
Möchte Euch hier mal etwas reinsetzen.Habe mich 2007 bei dieser Firma regiestriert,habe monatlich 3.99 bezahlt.
Dann aheb ich voriges Jahr per Einschreiben meine Mitgliedschaft gejkündigt zum Monat Mai dieses Jahres.
Habe aber allerdings noch nicht per Post von der Firma nichts gehört ,ob überhaupt meine Post bei denen angekommen ist.
Am Freitag kam nun ein Anruf von der Firma,von einem Herrn Lehmann,er fragte mich,ob ich den im Mai meine Mitgleidschft weiter verlängern würde.Nein ,habe ich zu ihm gesagt.
Er würde dann meine Daten löschen und da ich ja eine Geldzurückgarantoie mit abgeschlossen hätte,würde ich dann im Mai 49.95 zurückerstattet bekommen.
20 Minuten spaäter war dann  noch eine sehr nette Dame am Telfon,sie wollte meine Kontodaten noch einmal überprüfen,sie hat so schnell gesüprochen,das ich überhaupt kein Wort verstanden habe.
irgendwie ist mir das nicht geheuer.
Was meint Ihr???


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Planetwin Anruf*

Das ist ganz normaler Telefon-Spam. Das Forum bei antispam.de ist voll von solchen Beispielen. Grund zur Panik gibt es in solchen Fällen allerdings nicht.
Falls widerrechtlich Geld vom Konto abgebucht werden soll: Lastschrift zurückbuchen lassen, und basta.
Weitere Infos:
Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam Wiki
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki


----------

